# cod2 version mismatch



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

hi people. i recently bought cod2 and have been playing it on single player a lot as well as online,however today when i tried to start the game an error screen popped up with "Error during initialization:failed to initialize renderer:version mis match."Then when i click ok it says "Mismatched REF_API_VERSION expected 60 got 59.I havent got a clue what that means and i hope someone here does .Ihave just installed the 1.3 patch and before that it was ok i tried system restore to clear it and start again but it won,t restore plz help :upset: thx all in advance


----------



## Spriggan43 (Apr 3, 2006)

you could back up your saves then reinstall the game then patch.. all so make sure that you dont have any no cd software game exe's


----------

